# Darf Freund ohne Fischereischein mitangeln?



## nik (15. September 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe soeben meine Fischereischein erworben, die Abgabemarke hab ich mir natürlich auch gleich geholt...

Soweit ich weiß, darf in Berlin keine weitere Person meine Ruten in die Hand nehmen, die keinen Fischereischein hat.
Entspricht dies der Wahrheit? |supergri

Und wie sieht´s in anderen Bundesländern aus? Zum Beispiel Brandenburg oder andere Bundesländer die nicht sehr weit weg sind.

Irgendwie versteh ich dieses Verbot nicht ganz, denn ich, der einen Fischereischein besitzt, bin doch gleich nebenan und kann helfen/Tips geben falls was ist...

Danke

[edit]
PS.: Hätte gern Interesse an einer ICQ/Jabber-Nummer/ID von einem Berliner Angler, nur zum Quatsche 
[/edit]


----------



## T.Racer666 (15. September 2005)

*AW: Darf Freund ohne Fischereischein mitangeln?*

Hi!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Prüfung!

Zu deiner frage: bei uns in Rheinland Pfalz darf man auch keine Rute abgeben #q und soviel ich weiß woanders auch nicht. Irgendwo in einem Thema, mit Änlicher Überschrift, wurde das Thema auch schon durchdiskotiert|kopfkrat . Guck da am besten mal.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## detlefb (15. September 2005)

*AW: Darf Freund ohne Fischereischein mitangeln?*

Hi Nik,

das ist in meisten Bundesländern nicht viel anders geregelt.
Ohne Fischereischein geht überwiegend nichts. ( z.B. Hamburg und Niedersachsen).
In Bayern z.B. gibt eine recht brauchbare Regelung für Jugendliche. Kinder unter 10 Jahren dürfen unter Aufsicht eines Erwachsenen( F-Schein Inhaber mit Gewässer Erlaubnisskarte) kindgerecht mitangeln.  Jugendliche(10-14J.)können einen Jugendfischereischein kaufen und könne damit dann selbstständig eine Gewässer-Erlaubnisskarte kaufen und dürfen dann unter Aufsicht eines volljährigen Fischerein-Inhabers selbstständig Angel. 
Das ist ein recht komplexes Thema, die für jeweiligen Länder geltenden Rechte kannst du hier nachlesen 
ist recht viel 

Kurzum ich an deiner Stelle würde mich vorab sehr genau infomieren was wo wie geht, bevor du deinem Freund eine fangfertige Angel in die Hand drückst.
Manche Aufseher verstehen da keinen Spaß und du bekommst unter Umständen riesige Probleme.
Helfe deinem Freund doch, das er auch die Prüfung besteht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (15. September 2005)

*AW: Darf Freund ohne Fischereischein mitangeln?*

Da wirst Du, oder besser deim Kumpel, schlechte Karten haben. Ohne Fischereischein darf er auch nicht aktiv Angeln gehen. Egal ob Du nun einen schein hast oder nicht. Dein Kumpel hat aber z.B. in MeckPom die Möglichkeit einen Touristenschein zu erwerben. Mit dem kann er sich dann eine Tageskarte in MeckPom kaufen und mit Dir Angeln gehen.


----------



## HEWAZA (16. September 2005)

*AW: Darf Freund ohne Fischereischein mitangeln?*

Also soweit ich weis offiziell nicht, aber ich würde Dich mitfischen lassen und Dir eine Rute überlassen, denn so habe ich es von meinem Dad auch gelernt.

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## fish and relax (17. September 2005)

*AW: Darf Freund ohne Fischereischein mitangeln?*

Nee, leider nicht. Dein Freund darf mit dem Kescher landen helfen, das wars aber auch schon. Alles andere kann dich die Pappe kosten. Aber das ist jedem selber überlassen, wie er das handhabt. Das ist halt deutsche Bürokratie!


----------



## Bergsieger (18. September 2005)

*AW: Darf Freund ohne Fischereischein mitangeln?*

Hi 
also bei mir in der umgebung ist das gar kein Problem wenn ich da jemandem angeln lasse.Bei mir im Verein sowieso nicht und woanders hatte ich auch noch nie Probleme damit.


----------



## detlefb (18. September 2005)

*AW: Darf Freund ohne Fischereischein mitangeln?*



			
				Bergsieger schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> also bei mir in der umgebung ist das gar kein Problem wenn ich da jemandem angeln lasse.Bei mir im Verein sowieso nicht und woanders hatte ich auch noch nie Probleme damit.



Bist du dir da wirklich so sicher???? an Vereinsgewässern sieht da immer anders aus... aber ansonsten liegst du nach meinem Kenntnisstand ziemlich daneben.


----------



## arno (18. September 2005)

*AW: Darf Freund ohne Fischereischein mitangeln?*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du dir da wirklich so sicher???? an Vereinsgewässern sieht da immer anders aus... aber ansonsten liegst du nach meinem Kenntnisstand ziemlich daneben.



Genau, sobald Du an den falschen Kontrollör kommst, bist Du drann!

Wenn Du einen Führerschein hast und neben Dir sitzt einer der keinen Schein hat, darfst Du den ja auch nicht fahren lassen!


----------



## Bergsieger (18. September 2005)

*AW: Darf Freund ohne Fischereischein mitangeln?*

Hm wie willst du denn beurteilen können wie das bei uns aussieht ? mit meinem Vater war ich immer Im Sauerland fischen.Da habe ich während der Kontrolleur da war eine Brasse gefangen.Hier bei uns in der Umgebung ist das wirklich kein problem wenn da dein freund mit einder rute von dir fischt.Er darf sich natürlich nicht nen kilometer von dir wegsetzen


----------



## MelaS72 (18. September 2005)

*AW: Darf Freund ohne Fischereischein mitangeln?*

hier in NRW gilt das gleiche. Keinen Schein - keine Berechtigung zum Angeln
wie hier schon gepostet, bewege deinen Freund doch dazu seinen eingen Angelschein zu machen! Gemeinsam "legal" zu Angeln macht doch mehr Spass.


----------



## Bergsieger (18. September 2005)

*AW: Darf Freund ohne Fischereischein mitangeln?*



			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, sobald Du an den falschen Kontrollör kommst, bist Du drann!
> 
> Wenn Du einen Führerschein hast und neben Dir sitzt einer der keinen Schein hat, darfst Du den ja auch nicht fahren lassen!


ja klar nur wenn ich hier bei mir in de gegend so die ca 10 seen kenne und weiß wie der hase da läuft dann kann ich das bewusst so machen.Wenn ich jetzt natürlich woanders hin fahre kann das unter umständen schrecklich enden.


----------



## MelaS72 (18. September 2005)

*AW: Darf Freund ohne Fischereischein mitangeln?*

es kommt auch immer drauf an, ob ein Vater mit seinem Nachwuchs am Wasser ist, oder zwei Jugendliche!


----------



## arno (18. September 2005)

*AW: Darf Freund ohne Fischereischein mitangeln?*

Wie ich das beurteilen will?!?
Ist doch ganz klar!
Nach dem Gesetz!
Alles andere ist nur Augen zudrücken!
Wenn da noch ein Ontrollör ist und den anderen Kontrollör beobachtet und der diesen dann wegen Amtsmissbrauch anscheist , hat der erste aber echt Pech!
Was gibts da überhaupt zu Diskutieren?


----------



## Bergsieger (18. September 2005)

*AW: Darf Freund ohne Fischereischein mitangeln?*

Also einigen wir uns darauf das wenn man die kontrolleure und deren Art nicht kennst das man dann lieber doch seinen Kumpel warten lassen sollte bis er sein schein hat


----------



## Bergsieger (18. September 2005)

*AW: Darf Freund ohne Fischereischein mitangeln?*

Ich habe ja nur gesagt wie ich es bis jetzt erlebt habe.jabe nicht  gesagt : so leute schnappt euch eure kumpels und ab an den see.Du hast doch sicherluch auch schon mal jemanden angeln lassen oder ?


----------



## MelaS72 (18. September 2005)

*AW: Darf Freund ohne Fischereischein mitangeln?*

Das war die Frage von nik, ob sein Freund mitangeln darf ohne Schein, oder nicht. Und das ist nun die Antwort!: *Gesetzmässig ist es nicht erlaubt und Basta-Ende der Diskussion.*


----------



## arno (18. September 2005)

*AW: Darf Freund ohne Fischereischein mitangeln?*



			
				Bergsieger schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ja nur gesagt wie ich es bis jetzt erlebt habe.jabe nicht  gesagt : so leute schnappt euch eure kumpels und ab an den see.Du hast doch sicherluch auch schon mal jemanden angeln lassen oder ?



Hehe, DAS wiederum werde ich hier natürlich NICHT bejaen oder beneinen!!! :q 
Wir sind ja alles nur Menschen!
Aber wenn der Angelscheininhaber seinen Kumpel oder Sohn oder den Wheinachtsmann mitangeln läßt, gehen die meisten davon aus, das dann auch nur die Rutenzahl für den Scheininhaber benutzt wird und nicht noch 2 oder drei mehr!
Dann würde ich auch etwas aufstößig( Als Fischereiaufseher) reagieren!


----------



## melis (19. September 2005)

*AW: Darf Freund ohne Fischereischein mitangeln?*

Also ich kann dir nur empfehlen nach Holland zu fahren, dort geht das ohne probleme. Auch heute noch. Es gab eine Zeit in der ich ebenfalls keinen Schein hatte und da haben wir das genauso gemacht. Danach habe ich mich entgültig zum Angeln entschlossen und einen Schein gemacht. Ist schon viele viele Jahre her aber, nie bereut. Und von Berlin aus ist ein zwei Tages Trip ja wohl kein Problem.


----------



## melis (20. September 2005)

*AW: Darf Freund ohne Fischereischein mitangeln?*

Ach noch eins, warum fischt du nicht am Meer mit deinem Freund?


----------



## Vince (28. September 2005)

*AW: Darf Freund ohne Fischereischein mitangeln?*

Ich weiß nicht ob das hier gerne gehört wird, aber wie schon einmal erwähnt, an den Grenzgewässern BRD-Lux kann jeder oder Schein angeln, lediglich ein Berechtigungsschein ist erforderlich. Das dürfte eine der wenigen Stellen in Deutschland sein, an der man als Nichtscheininhaber offiziel angeln darf. Ist natürlich perfekt um Freunde auf den Geschmack zu bringen. Denn wer macht schon einen Schein ohne vorher getestet zu haben ob Ihm da Hobby liegt.


----------



## DonCamile (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Darf Freund ohne Fischereischein mitangeln?*

Hallo,

*Hessisches* *Fischereigesetz und Fischereiveordnungen*

                             §25
                  Fischereischeinpflicht

(1) Wer den Fischfang ausübt,muss einen auf seinen namen lautenden,mit Lichtbild versehenden Fischereischein bei sich führen und diesen auf Verlangen den Aufsichtspersonen nach §47 Abs. 1 ,den Beamten der Fischereibehörden,den Fischereiberechtigten und den Fischpächtern vorzeigen.

*(2) Wer volljährig und zum Fischfang berechtigt ist, kann sich von weiteren Personen unterstützen lassen,von denen jedoch nur eine den Fischfang mit der Handangel ausüben darf.*

--------

So sehe ich das in Hessen:
Das ist der sogenannte Helferparagraf der es einem Helfer in unmittelbarer Nähe des Fischereiberechtigten am Gewässer ermöglicht das Angeln kennen zu lernen mit *einer* *Handangel*.


Grüsse Don Camile


----------



## noose (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Darf Freund ohne Fischereischein mitangeln?*

Bei uns in MD hat genau dieser Fall einem 180 Euro Strafe und eine Verwarnung eingebracht.

Ein Opa hat seinen Enkel in seinem beisein angeln lassen#q

Soviel dazu


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Darf Freund ohne Fischereischein mitangeln?*

Also beim Mitangeln von Kindern (unter Nutzung der Ruten/zahlen der Eltern) habe ich bisher nur positive Aussagen vom Vereinsvorsitzenden und Kontrolleuren gehört (Niedersachsen/Harz). Allerdings schränkten sie ein, das es ziemlich "depperte" Kontrolleure auch geben solle, im Falle eines Aufstoßens würde der Vereinsvorsitzende die Anzeige einfach in den Mülleimer tun. :g


----------



## noose (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Darf Freund ohne Fischereischein mitangeln?*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Also beim Mitangeln von Kindern (unter Nutzung der Ruten/zahlen der Eltern) habe ich bisher nur positive Aussagen vom Vereinsvorsitzenden und Kontrolleuren gehört (Niedersachsen/Harz). Allerdings schränkten sie ein, das es ziemlich "depperte" Kontrolleure auch geben solle, im Falle eines Aufstoßens würde der Vereinsvorsitzende die Anzeige einfach in den Mülleimer tun. :g


Der Opa wurde von *keinem* Vereinsvorsitzenden oder Fischereischeinkontrolleur sondern einem "Knallkop"* der  Fischereibehörde persönlich kontrolliert.


* an die Mods das ist keine Beleidigung sondern eine Feststellung#cund bezieht sich nicht auf alle die bei der Fischereibehörde arbeiten.


----------



## enschroi (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Darf Freund ohne Fischereischein mitangeln?*

das kommt darauf an wo du angelst. Dürfen tust du das nirgendwo aber an kleineren forellenseeen ist das den besitzern meistens egal versuchs mal da.


----------

